
3D XPoint Steps into the Light - krishna2
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1328682
======
krishna2
"In an NVMe-based solid state drive, XPoint chips can deliver more than 95,000
I/O operations per second at a 9 microsecond latency, compared to 13,400 IOPs
and 73 ms latency for flash."

and

"A version of XPoint in DIMMs will enable up to 6 TBytes main memory in a two-
socket Xeon server at about half the cost of DRAM".

